# can a linear ballast be used for CF?



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have an old ballast that was used in my basement for some linear fluorescents, (2x34watts)
i was hoping to use the ballast for a project on my tank which is 24 inches wide. could i use it to wire a compact florescent fixture?

if not can i get 18 inch linear bulbs that are 34 or 40 watts? i googled around a bit and they seem quite expensive...

thanks!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

CF bulbs don't need a separate ballast, so if you want to bypass or remove the old one and use the fixture, I don't see why not.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe your refering to straight pin bulbs? if so i used a electronic ballast from home depot on mine and it works.


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

any info on how to wire this? right now the ballast has 3 pairs of wire, plus the line wires.
two yellow, two blue and two red....?

i think i might be confused as to the real difference between compact and linear fixtures..?

i wanted to wire a compact fixture with a "straight pin" electric ballast, since i only have space for about 24 inches and a 20 gallon tank i figured i need about 40 watts for my plants... i thought this was only possible (with in 24 inches) with a compact fixture.?


----------

